# Bachmann Acela N Gauge Fix



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

My first N Scale train was the Bachmann Acela set as soon as I got there were issues. The motor unit (cafe car) just wasn't impressing me with its power and one of the trucks even fell out when I picked it up. Needless to say after repairing that a gear fell out of the same truck after less an an hours worth of running. 

Arrgh!

But, I refuse to be defeated. I contend the warranty dept and they told me to send it in. I knew the problem was in the truck, and figured I could do something about it...

Detail explanation:
As I was putting the gear back in the truck, I needed to move the axle that spun around. As I moved the axle and then re-set the gear, I pushed the axle back into place BUT I soon realized that on one side of the truck the part that held the axles in place was on backwards. The two little thingy me bobbers in Exibit A sticking up from the truck hold pieces of metal that hold the gear axles in place. If they are, oh let's say... On backwards, you can expect a gear to fall out. So I just took the truck apart and put the thingy me bobber on correct.

Easy explanation:
The thingy me bobbers sticking up from exhibit A hold the axles that hold the gears in place. One of mine was on backwards. I took apart the truck and put e thingy on correct.

All I need to do now is test it. I'll try that out after I set up the track in the live room tonight. Wish me luck. 

Summary:
Never give up the ship.

Exhibit A

http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/ind...roducts_id=241


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

seabilliau said:


> My first N Scale train was the Bachmann Acela set as soon as I got there were issues. The motor unit (cafe car) just wasn't impressing me with its power and one of the trucks even fell out when I picked it up. Needless to say after repairing that a gear fell out of the same truck after less an an hours worth of running.
> 
> Arrgh!
> 
> ...



You just lost your case!

Exhibit A not working.:laugh:


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

lol Good Luck


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=66_70_104&products_id=241

http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=66_70_104&products_id=241

One of these should work


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Not Found

The requested URL /ind...roducts_id=241 was not found on this server.
Apache/2.2.3 (CentOS) Server at estore.bachmanntrains.com Port 80


Be advisede were currently dispatching a team of highly inteligent code monkeys to correct this issue, please do not panic! that is all


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

Argh. Alright. The picture is just an n scale truck, Bo-Bo, with two prongs sticking up from it. One of the rings was facing the wrong way. That it all.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

seabilliau said:


> Argh. Alright. The picture is just an n scale truck, Bo-Bo, with two prongs sticking up from it. One of the rings was facing the wrong way. That it all.





seabilliau said:


> http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=66_70_104&products_id=241
> 
> http://estore.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=66_70_104&products_id=241
> 
> One of these should work


These 2 worked for me. The first link you posted did not.

It makes you think what goes on in the factory?
Unless it was a returned item re packaged?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

At least you got it fixed without sending it back to Bachmann :thumbsup:


----------

